# Dust Collection System w/ Sound Reduction



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone else on here has built something that encloses the shopvac in a 2-stage DC system? I've seen some plans where the shopvac is put into an enclosure lined with foam or sound-deadening material. 

Wouldn't that potentially overheat the shopvac? Anytime you run a motor like that for any significant period of time, it generates heat...and most shopvacs exhaust the hot air at the top of the motor...

I love the idea of creating something where the noise is reduced, but I feel like building an enclosure like that would burn up the shopvac motor fairly quickly. 

Anyone have any solutions for this? 

Example:


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, overheating can be a problem, the air from the vacuum hose doesn't cool the shop vac motor. In most shop wet/dry vac today they are cold by vents on the top of the vacuum. So you will need to get air flow in the cabinet. In the picture, it looks like that is what they have done. I would just put the vent on the top rather on the bottom. That will help to push the hot air out of the cabinet.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

my Dust collector is in a room with the air compressor that is insulated to help with sound


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

wickedsolo said:


> I love the idea of creating something where the noise is reduced, but I feel like building an enclosure like that would burn up the shopvac motor fairly quickly.
> 
> Anyone have any solutions for this?
> 
> Example:


You might try some less exotic solutions unless you are running the vac for hours. I have a left-over kitchen cabinet box to the left of my mill/drill with the vac in it, I run the hose out of a not very tight hole in the side and up to the mill table, where a magnet on the end of the hose keeps it stuck to the mill or table as needed. I ran a low-voltage remote switch up to the mill. I use the vac to keep the mill cleaner and esp. when milling wood (milling machines make fantastic woodworking tools). Even if the door to the cabinet is open a couple inches the vac is quiet enough.
On jobsites with those loud compressors I find that a sheet of 3/4" plywood leaning against the compressor can make a big difference. So maybe you don't need to seal it up as much as you think unless you like to nap while sanding.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

Let's do nap sanding that sounds like a better idea how does that work?


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

*DC sound*

I have a homemade DC that I used an older 2hp motor that that was very loud. I had the material from a garage that I tore down. I built a small room on the side of my shop to house the DC and built storage shelves on the sides for things I don't use very often. I guess that would be over kill for just a vacuum though the storage gives me room in my shop.


----------

